# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Sandy keeps taking

## Peter NJ

Being torn down today if you can believe it telephone poles crashed through the second story windows from the storm

----------


## MIke R

What place is that?

is that the Rumson bridge?

----------


## Peter NJ

Yes the Rumson bridge...They are called the Anchorage Apartments and it will be replaced by a park

----------


## Peter NJ

Very sad day

----------


## elgreaux

sad indeed.... 
sorry to hear that there are still after effects of the storm like that....

----------

